# huroc park yesterday



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

i went down there and it was really crowded but a few people left so i squezzed in the hole that they were at and i casted a pink fly and boom first cast first sucker! i caught like 30 suckers and 3 walleys. when i got there i saw 2 steelhead on a stringer and my bro had a few steeles on but lost them


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Any good size suckers yet or red horse?Been a week or so since I been down at the dam.


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya getting some big reds in there, alot are changing color already but I've caught some monsters. Are the walleyes in there real thick right now?


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

i was gonna take a pic of the 3 jumbo suckers that i caught but 2 of them i got them up to the bank and them plop back they went the hook riped out of the mouth. that is how HUGE they were. alot of small suckers in there tho so if u just wanna go and catch some suckers and it dosent matter what size just go to the foot dam and throw some pink flys or something pink and u are bound to catch a sucker or a walley!!!!!! And Mr Husky the walley that are in there are a various sizes and if u catch one point the bottom away from u so that u dont get the baby producer on u! lol and they are not in there as good as suckers are but they are in there so just keep casting and u will eventally catch a walley or a steelhead!


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

are one silly kid, Tommy boy!


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

get back to work mister overtime worker party pooper


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

went back out yseterday and it was really slow for the past few days


----------

